# Z5



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

thinking of getting a Z5 for my first inline, would be interested to learn the pro's and con's of this gun

thanks in advance,

Gildog


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

As far as I know the Z5 is a normal T/C Omega with a cheaper stock and hardwear. So if that is the case do a search on ML boards for the Omega. I myself would buy a Trumph instead as it fixes the problems with the Omega.

 Al


----------

